# dropper rig?



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year I found myself using two lure's, spoon and a ice jig. Whenever my screen went empty I would start ripping the spoon. But I had a harder time getting some fish to commit to the spoon. Whereas with the ice jig it was almost a guaranteed bite. I'm gona give the dropper rig a shot this weekend no chain! IDK what the chain is all about on the store bought out-o-package rig, so I'm gonna rig it up with two lb floro


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Then there is whats called the michigan rig , where you have a loop with a fly ( or maybe small jig ? .. but probably the lighter the better so it stands out more from the main line ) up like 4 to 6 inches from the spoon , dropper rig....or whatever else you are using. I am gonna try this. What I read about it is some , particularly the larger fish seem to like to come up for the fly , seeing it as a small terrestrial creature disturbed from the bottom by the commotion of the spoon.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I'm going to try that Michigan rig


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It'll either get um or scare um? Maybe chasing off the little fellas will be a good thing?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ballast said:


> It'll either get um or scare um? Maybe chasing off the little fellas will be a good thing?



Some people jig some really huge spoons and catch fish of all sizes , if some of those monster spoons , etc. dont scare them off then not much will. As long as they are in the area and in the right mood , or you call them in somehow , seems like the more you can offer them the better. But then again I dont know that much and I fish this seemingly lifeless puddle we call the findlay reservoirs. I figure its worth trying anything if it might improve the odds a little. This year I hope to experiment with these type rigs , and rattles , or anything else I can come up with if I get the chance to get out there. Im even planning to try some steelhead skein I have in my freezer to tip the hooks/jigs with if I am looking for perch , since they are known egg eaters and I doubt they have ever seen it before here , so atleast I know they havent seen "too much" of it.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

1) never been to Finley, crappie lake? Where's it at. 

2) we took a steelhead guy that wanted to make a ice video to Wingfoot, the crappie there will hit anything,anything but the poukski fire brine eggs! LOL but it might work?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ballast said:


> 1) never been to Finley, crappie lake? Where's it at.
> 
> 2) we took a steelhead guy that wanted to make a ice video to Wingfoot, the crappie there will hit anything,anything but the poukski fire brine eggs! LOL but it might work?




The upground reservoirs in Findlay Ohio. Used to be a really decent place for just about anything you wanted to catch , now it can be pretty tough to fish in any season unless you like white bass. I cant say most of the other fish are gone but it sure does seem like it. At any rate its just a shadow of what it once was.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Then there is whats called the michigan rig , where you have a loop with a fly ( or maybe small jig ? .. but probably the lighter the better so it stands out more from the main line ) up like 4 to 6 inches from the spoon , dropper rig....or whatever else you are using. I am gonna try this. What I read about it is some , particularly the larger fish seem to like to come up for the fly , seeing it as a small terrestrial creature disturbed from the bottom by the commotion of the spoon.


I've been fishing this rig since the 70's and haven't had a reason to change, it works well..................Mark


----------

